
Western philosophers in ten minutes [Videos] - lindbergh
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwxNMb28XmpeypJMHfNbJ4RAFkRtmAN3P
======
SCAQTony
6-minutes or so of Jean-Paul Sarte was really fun! I enjoyed it immensely,
thank you. Though philosophy has rarely delivered in the past 2,000-years-or-
so... [1], the purpose of philosophy is to Guarantee the user a serene death
[2] I would like to add that perhaps all these different philosophical
viewpoints may aid an individual with a "mission statement" for a serene life?

[1] Francis Harry Compton Crick

(I read the quote in an interview)

[2] Gore Vidal: Novel: 'Julian' Quote:
[http://www.gorevidalpages.com/1964/10/julian-by-gore-
vidal.h...](http://www.gorevidalpages.com/1964/10/julian-by-gore-vidal.html)

------
dmfdmf
There are only two fundamental positions in philosophy from which all else
derives; the primacy of existence versus the primacy of consciousness. In
ancient times the former was staked out by Aristotle and the latter by Plato.
On this basis Aristotle created deductive logic and taught man how to think
and by the same token Plato invented praying and taught men to wish. In modern
times the primacy of consciousness view was picked up by Kant and the primacy
of existence position was defended by Ayn Rand. Everyone else is mere
footnotes in the history of Western thought.

------
hparra
Reminded me of "8-Bit Philosophy":
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLghL9V9QTN0jve4SE0fs3...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLghL9V9QTN0jve4SE0fs33K1VEoXyL-
Mn)

